# Top 50 Most Searched Womeh



## StratoPulse (May 9, 2010)

*Top 50 Most Searched Women*

Look at Number 7. That is all I have to say, and all I did was roflmao.
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/50-popular-women-web-google-search-results/story?id=10573331


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 9, 2010)

Win.


----------



## Quadrescence (May 9, 2010)

what is a womeh


----------



## ChrisBird (May 9, 2010)

I'd agree with #7.


----------



## moogra (May 10, 2010)

That link also links to a vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ioa0X93dO8M
Justin Bieber solves a cube?

edit: original page? http://coedmagazine.com/2010/04/12/the-50-most-popular-women-on-the-web-according-to-google-10-1/


----------



## canadiancuber (May 10, 2010)

when i heard about that earlier i was disgraced to be a cuber. i told my sister and she said:



Spoiler



don't worry...justin bieber's cool


----------



## Feryll (May 10, 2010)

moogra said:


> That link also links to a vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ioa0X93dO8M
> Justin Bieber solves a cube?
> 
> edit: original page? http://coedmagazine.com/2010/04/12/the-50-most-popular-women-on-the-web-according-to-google-10-1/



If everyone who could solve a cube as fast as him got an internet interview about it, there would be no bandwidth left in the world.

Ever


----------



## EVH (May 10, 2010)

moogra said:


> That link also links to a vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ioa0X93dO8M
> Justin Bieber solves a cube?
> 
> edit: original page? http://coedmagazine.com/2010/04/12/the-50-most-popular-women-on-the-web-according-to-google-10-1/



Wow he solves it so fast!


----------



## shelley (May 10, 2010)

By the time I got to #7 I had forgotten I was looking for it. I lol'd.


----------



## riffz (May 10, 2010)

That's pretty hilarious. And yea he took forever to solve that thing lol.


----------



## Samania (May 10, 2010)

LMFAO this made my day.

But how the heck did lady gaga get number 1? I was expecting Oprah or something.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 10, 2010)

1. Lady Gaga

2. Kesha

3. Madonna

4. Beyonce

5. Rihanna

6. Britney Spears

7. Justin Bieber

8. Miley Cyrus

9. Paris Hilton

10. Avril Lavigne


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 10, 2010)

ha


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 11, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> ha





This makes me ashamed to be male, an American and a cuber all at the same time :fp


----------



## Kian (May 11, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > ha
> ...



Justin Bieber is not American.


----------



## gavnasty (May 11, 2010)

lol. the interviewers we're like careface about this rubik's cube ****.

Sidenote: I enjoy his music.


----------



## kprox1994 (May 11, 2010)

Kian said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > That70sShowDude said:
> ...



He is Canadian.


----------



## goatseforever (May 11, 2010)

OMG Justin Bieber Is SoooOoOOOoo Hot And His Hair Is Lyke Totally Gorgeous I Have Such A Huge Crush On Him LoL ^-^;;; <3<3<3

But seriously. Not to jump on his nuts or anything but if someone asked me the question "Is German for basketball?", which quite frankly isn't a complete sentence, I wouldn't know what that means either.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 11, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> OMG Justin Bieber Is SoooOoOOOoo Hot And His Hair Is Lyke Totally Gorgeous I Have Such A Huge Crush On Him LoL ^-^;;; <3<3<3
> 
> But seriously. Not to jump on his nuts or anything but if someone asked me the question "Is German for basketball?", which quite frankly isn't a complete sentence, I wouldn't know what that means either.



Well that wasnt all of the question


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 11, 2010)

Kian said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > That70sShowDude said:
> ...




Thank God.


----------

